# Lure from Monthly Drawing



## FISHING COP 623 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey JIMMYT
got my jig head and worms in yesterday from the monthly drawing. I plan on using them this weekend in a tournament. They look good and I'll let you know how they work-out. Hopefully will get me some money. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2007)

FISHING COP 623 said:


> Hey JIMMYT
> got my jig head and worms in yesterday from the monthly drawing. I plan on using them this weekend in a tournament. They look good and I'll let you know how they work-out. Hopefully will get me some money. Thanks again.



Good luck with the Tourney!

I hope you win some $$$ too!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 24, 2007)

Heck yeah man, good luck with them!


----------

